# Post Contest - Strymon Ola Chorus & Vibrato (ended)



## GuitarsCanada

Yes, our friends at Strymon are back with another great prize for a lucky forum member. The Strymon Ola !!












> When we set out to design Ola dBucket Chorus and Vibrato, we knew that we wanted to take a high-performance SHARC DSP and dedicate all of it's horsepower to doing one thing—providing the most lush and organic chorus and vibrato sounds ever heard. Our hand-crafted, processor-intense dBucket algorithm delivers all of the warmth and sonic complexities of analog choruses and vibratos.
> 
> We drew influence from some of our favorite vintage chorus effects and a certain little blue box vibrato with a strong cult following. Couple that with true bypass, a favorite preset, stereo input and output, and a super high quality analog front end and output section, and you have yourself a versatile chorus and vibrato workhorse.


[video=youtube;Zct8Eb7PUwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zct8Eb7PUwk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

Visit Strymon to get all the details and check out the other cool products available


Contest Rules

This is a post contest open to all registered members of GuitarsCanada.com

You may post as often as you want, but limit it to a few a day for the duration of the contest. Don't go overboard

Contest will run until Tuesday October 4th at 9 pm EST

Winner will be selected via random number generator to pick a post number. 

Good luck to all and check out our sponsor, Strymon !!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Tarbender

Count me in!


----------



## mhammer

It's not like I need another chorus pedal, but the Strymons are intriguing. So I'm in just *because* it's a Strymon.

Thank you in advance.

Mark :bow:


----------



## guitarsmark

hmm, I think I would like to be in-diddley inny


----------



## bryan.paradis

I am in!!! :bow:


----------



## surlybastard

Anything Strymon is bound to kick ass


----------



## defex

Nice contest!I am in


----------



## Bruce

Count me in


----------



## J-75

Count me in, too!!!


----------



## artissimo

*Strymon pedal post-in*

great sounding pedal - count me in!


----------



## lifeiswonderful

I love everything these guys make. Please count me in for this contest! Very cool indeed!!!


----------



## monochocke

im in ,yeahh!


----------



## Newton

Cool!! I'm in...


----------



## dbcanada

I'm in! Thanks!


----------



## Mark N

cool! I'm in too!


----------



## Chito

I'm in! I'd like a Strymon.


----------



## adrian_jv

Why the hell not.


----------



## blueswede

Count me in as well.....!


----------



## stratmaniac

Consider me in.


----------



## Swampdawg

I could use 1, i am in.


----------



## sbrat

*cool little bugger*

I really like it hoe it sounds as good as it looks!


----------



## surfguitar

Now this "sounds" like something I could certainly use...I'm in!


----------



## Jeemy55

*Would like one*

Sounds like a winner!


----------



## doriangrey

I could definitely use a new chorus pedal - count me in


----------



## crashaholic

Count me in please.


----------



## ggman

Yes, I would very much like to win a strymon pedal. I already have two and a third would be welcome. Thanks...
G


----------



## retropedro

Please include me in this competition for a free Strymon Ola Chorus and Vibrato pedal as I currently don't have a Chorus Pedal, only Vibrato built into my Vox AC15CC1 amp, I would certainly use this one. Thanking you.


----------



## macmeda

Ola-La Strymon


----------



## linkdeas

can't win if you're not in.


----------



## colchar

Yeah, I'm in.


----------



## izzy

So in. Would compliment my blue sky, el capistan and ob.1 quite nicely. Fan boi much? :facepalm:


----------



## AlterEgo

:banana: I'm all for new pedal in my arsenal!!!!!


----------



## PlunkrD

Now a Strymon chorus would be very cool, count me in.


----------



## mgarofolo

Likey-like! I'm in! Thanks.


----------



## jlube

Yup - I'm in!


----------



## zach5150

*I'm In!*

Pick me!:wave:


----------



## wozzer

Count me in! I'd love to be strumming through a Strymon!

Woz


----------



## davetcan

Damn, always wanted to try one of their pedals and I could use a good chorus/vibe.


----------



## elehti

*Strymon Ola*

Just purchased the OB-1 and love it...a great boost pedal and very quiet too! So I would love to own another one made by Strymon!


----------



## ledfloyd

mhammer said:


> It's not like I need another chorus pedal, but the Strymons are intriguing. So I'm in just *because* it's a Strymon.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Mark :bow:


Ditto to this.


----------



## flatpikkr

That would be 'way cool, I'm in, and Thanks.


----------



## wpgbluesman

*i wanna try that*

I'm in to win


----------



## canadian_man_44

I want this please.:banana:


----------



## Phrygian

Count me in, please!


----------



## Lemonhand

Ah, what the heck!


----------



## prodigal_son

P-P-P-Pleeeease count me in.


----------



## zontar

Hey, I'm in.

I normally use my Roland JC amp if I want chorus--so this will allow me more freedom--same with vibrato--I only have it on an amp--so same thing there.
I like Strymon stuff.


----------



## willievega

Count me in too!


----------



## atomic-age

I want that... no really... I want that! lofu


----------



## willievega

I'm in too, thanks : )


----------



## The G

*Strymon contest*

I'm in. "Pick me !!!!" 
The G


----------



## hollowbody

Chorus and Vibrato? Don't have either of those! count me in!


----------



## uoft93

Could really use a nice multi pedal like this.


----------



## snowdogtrev

I'm in....


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I love Strymon's marketing.. Give 'em away so that people get to know the pedals and the brand.
Great Stuff. Thanks for doing this again.


----------



## IDANOI

ME a winner!!


----------



## sskalewis

Count me in, please and thank you!


----------



## Puguglybonehead

Not that I truly need a chorus/vibrato, but IS a Strymon and their stuff just has that sound.


----------



## RRPG

I'm in, love to add that to my board!!


----------



## Maverick

Consider

it posted. kkjuw


----------



## tubetwang

I'd like to win it.

I do not use pedals.

I could sell it for a good price in the classified.


----------



## GaryB

I'm in for a shot.


----------



## Cort Strummer

Well if no one else wants it, I will take it off your hands.


----------



## traynor_garnet

Does it have stereo ins and outs?

TG


----------



## Dennis

That's a very lush sounding effect!


----------



## Woody

Mmmmm... pedals!


----------



## canadian_man_44

I want it....I need it.


----------



## Jeff B.

[SUP]Count me in.[/SUP]


----------



## warse22

Yup. Gimme.


----------



## surlybastard

A free pedal is a good pdeal, my mama always said


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Sounds awesome - been looking for a nice chorus pedal!


----------



## bluesman525

*I 'm in too sound so smooth*

I think this pedal is much better than a boss .. I would love to try this live.


----------



## MCKBC

*me too!*

Count me in. This is a great opportunity. Thanks


----------



## copperhead

count me in


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## ACFerguson

*Oh, Yeah!!!!*

Count me in, baby!


----------



## Metal#J#

Demo sounds nice!


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> It's not like I need another chorus pedal, but the Strymons are intriguing. So I'm in just *because* it's a Strymon.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> Mark :bow:


For all the same reasons I'm in!

Also: thanks GC and Strymon!


----------



## Guest

nkjanssen said:


> Or are you drawing from posts on the board as a whole, which might encourage meaningful posts?


That would be cool actually.


----------



## snowdogtrev

I need a vibrato!!


----------



## Sneaky

Come to papa!


----------



## Dwnic

Count me in.


----------



## canadian_man_44

I'm winning. I know this because my username ends in number 44 and my first post was number 44. That's logic eh. lol


----------



## Geriatricrocker

Looks like a way cool pedal, my old 78 Crate has no effects, this would give it new life.


----------



## mokomon

I would love to own that effects pedal . Count me in TOO !


----------



## Torry Loon

*Torry Loon Count me in too, I'm lucky and need the gear. Been a while moving etc.*

:banana::banana:


GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, our friends at Strymon are back with another great prize for a lucky forum member. The Strymon Ola !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Zct8Eb7PUwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zct8Eb7PUwk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Visit Strymon to get all the details and check out the other cool products available
> 
> 
> Contest Rules
> 
> This is a post contest open to all registered members of GuitarsCanada.com
> 
> You may post as often as you want, but limit it to a few a day for the duration of the contest. Don't go overboard
> 
> Contest will run until Tuesday October 4th at 9 pm EST
> 
> Winner will be selected via random number generator to pick a post number.
> 
> Good luck to all and check out our sponsor, Strymon !!


----------



## hollowbody

I haven't ever owned any Strymon effects, that should be a good enough reason for me to win!


----------



## Cerco

Count me in please.


----------



## TomVanDeven

Count me in! lofu


----------



## jacquest

*Yeah Baby*

Please count me in. ;o)


----------



## Bucktron

That chorus pedal would look nice at my house!


----------



## copperhead

Even better at my house


----------



## keto

"A few a day". lol.

This will probably be my only. I don't promise


----------



## michaelscofield

I would love this pedal!


----------



## sedd

yeahhhh
i am in


----------



## notme

Nice Looking pedal!!


----------



## canadian_man_44

I have not effects therefore I need this pedal.


----------



## HumanJHawkins

Looks like a nice pedal... Kinda afraid I might win, and end up liking it. Where would it end?


----------



## hardasmum

Watched a Live JAM DVD and noticed Weller using a chorus pedal. Think I should have a go.


----------



## zontar

For anybody who doesn't win this-(or even for the winner as well)-keep an eye on Strymon's website--they have their own giveaways from time to time.
I've mentioned some of them in the Giveaway thread on this forum.


----------



## copperhead

Mmm......chor.............us


----------



## gagauz

good luck 4 all


----------



## kac123

Count me in too!


----------



## surlybastard

THis is gonna be good


----------



## saxman_singcan

It only takes one to win...right?


----------



## Darryl Eckhardt

Looks nice!


----------



## ne1roc

I want the Ola and El Capistan.


----------



## smerkette

*count me in*

please count me into the contest


----------



## Budda

yes please!


----------



## Tugbar

I'm in for another contest! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Milkman

I'm always looking to improve my pedalboard and I keep hearing the Strymon name.I'm in.Thanks!


----------



## zurn

Gimme gimme!


----------



## bilm

*i'm in...*

same as the rest...i'm in..


----------



## Hammer87

Count me in too!


----------



## traynor_garnet

Should I bother posting my question again, or is nobody even reading the posts LOL

Stereo ins and outs? Yes or no . . .

Looks cool either way

TG


----------



## Stratogibson

Count me in


----------



## jrguitars

Sounds great!


----------



## scoeb city

I would love to win this! strymon makes such great stuff!


----------



## steve_rolfeca

Mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine...


----------



## Fragile Man

Include me please!


----------



## hardasmum

Raffi was born in Egypt to American parents


----------



## surlybastard

Me want pedal now


----------



## gooberman

I will take part!


----------



## rockinsoul

*Strymon*

Yep, so largetonguePick me!!


----------



## Freteleven

I'm not sure I'm clear on the posting requirements but if this gives me a shot, cool beans. Nice unit!


----------



## Freteleven

*Nice Unit.*

I'm not sure I'm clear on the posting requirements but if this gives me a shot, cool beans. Nice unit!


----------



## Guest

traynor_garnet said:


> Should I bother posting my question again, or is nobody even reading the posts LOL
> 
> Stereo ins and outs? Yes or no . . .


It depends on what you mean by stereo.

There's a left and right in, a left and right out.

But whether the effect sound is produced as a sum of L+R I don't know.


----------



## The Grin

I love chorus. It has always been my favorite effect.


----------



## Warren

I'm in, this sounds like one nice pedal.


----------



## db62

I'm in! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Beatles

I don't have any pedals except for a wha that I never use. But I absolutely would use this.


----------



## vox_rox

Love, love, love this pedal - I am soooo in!

Peace,
Pierre


----------



## coopdujour

I need a pedal like this, count me in!


----------



## BlackAngusYoung

I'm setting up a new strat with humbuckers.
...new pedal at same time would be nice!


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Ooh, sounds like a great pedal - please count me in.

chris


----------



## LowWatt

Wow. What a great prize. I'm in.


----------



## tech_1230

I'm in,like this one.


----------



## Chopper

This sounds great! Count me in!


----------



## hollowbody

A friend just recommended jumping on this giveaway and I was all like, dude, I'm already in, but thanks anyway


----------



## ElCremino

Count me in as well


----------



## Soundpurist

Thank you for giving me the pedal.


----------



## Brennan

Sure, why not.


----------



## hipCRANK

*strymon! yes.*

sweet. always enjoy stepping on things that make a sound [except ducks].


----------



## wolfe4438

Wow, I'm in for sure now!
This is a sweet pedal.


----------



## Todd68

I'm in. Thank you!


----------



## unobasso

sound good - put me in the raffle!


----------



## hollowbody

I just realized that I missed my 4,000th post! Boooo! I wanted to have a big to-do about. Howsamabout I just win this pedal instead???


----------



## copperhead

wow 4000....... I hope you win


----------



## scooter092067

*Strymon pedals are awesome*

Count me in please


----------



## kuvash

May I too be counted as in? Ok,now what to I do next?Is this a joke or something?


----------



## -TJ-

count me in too!


----------



## woodnoize

wow! chorus!!!


----------



## Margolispei

Great contest! I am in!


----------



## ledfloyd

Fingers crossed.


----------



## JHarasym

*O Canada! 
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command. 
With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free! 
From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee. 
God keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee. 
O Canada, we stand on guard for thee. *


----------



## markxander

Ole! Ole! Ola!


----------



## Vinnie Velveeta

*tastey!*

I'll be your huckleberry!


----------



## NB_Terry

Count me in, thanks.


----------



## Woof

I don't have anything strymon yet


----------



## Tarbender

This is thread is growing like wildfire....


----------



## Robert1950

*Oh great! Already 166 posts and I only just found out about it! Hrrumpff!*


----------



## BIGDC

Looks interesting. Count me in please


----------



## Ti-Ron

Count me in too, this could be my first Strymon pedal!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hamstrung

Might as well tap in here!


----------



## mario

Count me in!


----------



## Budda

This would make a great belated birthday present!


----------



## gooberman

I really need one!


----------



## Metal#J#

Feeling lucky.


----------



## Jeff B.

one more time.


----------



## surlybastard

I will win this


----------



## Chito

Another post... this is for the win.


----------



## hardasmum

Watch Michael - Tuesdays and Thursdays tonight on CBC


----------



## waveydavey

Thanks.Great Prize.I feel lucky.


----------



## The Grin

180 is mine.


----------



## pickslide

count me in please


----------



## sivs

Who couldn't use another great pedal? I'm in...


----------



## snowdogtrev

Cool....need a Chorus.


----------



## snowdogtrev

I love pedals!!


----------



## GManBluesMan

*Absolutely amazing!!!*

Ola amigos,

I have heard many, many pedals in my guitar playing years. Just about every combination that I could think of.

This pedal has the absolute best blend ability that I have ever heard. Each effect has a great sound. Combined they don't loose their individual personalities at all. I am very impressed!!!

Super Duper to say the least!!!!!

Happy Trails:banana:, 

GMan


----------



## GManBluesMan

*Incredible stuff!!*

Ola amigos,

I have heard many, many pedals in my guitar playing years. Just about every combination that I could think of.

This pedal has the absolute best blend ability that I have ever heard. Each effect has a great sound. Combined they don't loose their individual personalities at all. I am very impressed!!!

Super Duper to say the least!!!!!

Happy Trails:banana:, 

GMan


----------



## GManBluesMan

*Completely and totally awesome!!*

Ola amigos,

I have heard many, many pedals in my guitar playing years. Just about every combination that I could think of.

This pedal has the absolute best blend ability that I have ever heard. Each effect has a great sound. Combined they don't loose their individual personalities at all. I am very impressed!!!

Super Duper to say the least!!!!!

Happy Trails:banana:, 

GMan


----------



## traynor_garnet

I'm not a huge chorus guy, but this sounds nice.

TG


----------



## rcoleman

Sounds great - yes please!


----------



## Robert1950

I don't have a working chorus pedal. So I will win this,... OR ELSE!!!!


----------



## big frank

Very lush sounding vibrato.
Would love to have it.


----------



## denthevetteman7

It's my turn to win.


----------



## Macki

I am in woo hoo!


----------



## zontar

So, anybody reading the other posts?

I am--some are quite entertaining.


----------



## AlterEgo

I listen again to the clip and I definitely can make a good use of this!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Robert1950 said:


> *Oh great! Already 166 posts and I only just found out about it! Hrrumpff!*




Only one post can win. Maybe it will be 167..... But it'll be mine. 

Sorry.


----------



## Todd68

I do love all things Strymon. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## copperhead

#198 could be LUCKY


----------



## LowWatt

zontar said:


> So, anybody reading the other posts?
> 
> I am--some are quite entertaining.


Always for these things. The public conversation where no one expects to be heard.


----------



## Dwnic

Count me in


----------



## Guest

It's made out of people.


----------



## shoretyus

201 will be the winning post.. ya that's it


----------



## michaelscofield

Here I go again...


----------



## hardasmum

Time to wash the dishes


----------



## Sandman

Count me in. Only takes one to win!


----------



## Peter

Thanks GC and Strymon! My El Cap needs a brother!


----------



## zontar

shoretyus said:


> 201 will be the winning post.. ya that's it


Um, that was post 202--so iarsee is going to win?


----------



## copperhead

ME too

I'm into collecting stompboxes


----------



## Chito

Another one for me...


----------



## AlterEgo

This time "The Breakfast post" ... :zzz:


----------



## Dasher

I guess I'd be silly to not put in at least one post.


----------



## sulphur

Count me in!


----------



## woodnoize

nuts! this is cool.


----------



## Mooh

Step aside, this one is mine...all mine I say.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## surlybastard

Gimme gimme gimme


----------



## Milkman

Yeah baby. I'm so in, I'm out.


----------



## mingo

Love to win this!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Milkman said:


> Yeah baby. I'm so in, I'm out.




I'm so far behind, I think I'm first.


----------



## Hamstrung

Since I'm logged in....


----------



## Chubba

another great post contest. i'm in.


----------



## Ten46

Very cool! Count me in too!


----------



## shoretyus

Ya sharing the luv..... and I went to get coffee mid post ....



zontar said:


> Um, that was post 202--so iarsee is going to win?


----------



## sulphur

Two Twenty Three!!!


----------



## traynor_garnet

Looks like stereo ins and outs! Cool.

Anyone else notice that the contest closes on Sept 26 on the website, but Oct 4 here.


----------



## Freteleven

Nope, I didn't notice that. It's great they're doing this. I didn't even know about Strymon. I sure do now. Amazing sounding effects.


----------



## allthumbs56

Late to the party but maybe I'll get lucky .....


----------



## grumpyoldman

Can I sneak into this party, too?


----------



## The Grin

grumpyoldman said:


> Can I sneak into this party, too?


One does not simply sneak into a pedal contest that has nothing to do with mordor. 

Guitars/basses are mandatory but a stumpf fiddle will get you extra points.


----------



## copperhead

This IS A GREAT one,for sure


----------



## surlybastard

What? Free pedal, I want!


----------



## ledfloyd

Count me in. Again.


----------



## Mr Yerp

In. Great pedal to ad to the herd!


----------



## gooberman

I will try again


----------



## hollowbody

The Grin said:


> One does not simply sneak into a pedal contest that has nothing to do with mordor.



hahahahahaha!!! this nearly had coffee coming out my nose this morning! Thanks for that!


----------



## Doctordog

*What a sound!*

Count me in. One of my favorite effects.


----------



## Rumble_b

This is probably not the winning post.


----------



## Beatles

Throwing my hat into the ring.


----------



## Robert1950

I will win this ( I said while making a Jedi wave at the screen )


----------



## rodholmstrom

Count me in! Please!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Built4Speed

Count me in


----------



## sivs

mmmm modulation...


----------



## bmac

The lead guitar player in my band has a few Strymon pedals and they sound great. A Strymon chorus would be a serious upgrade from my current Boss chorus.


----------



## michaelscofield

Oooh buddy poppa needs a new pedal


----------



## bobb

Here's my entry.


----------



## Metal#J#

Me again......


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## LowWatt

So let me get this straight, it can go up and down but not side to side or back in time?


----------



## blam

hello.....


----------



## hardasmum

It's starting to rain


----------



## hollowbody

I have a couple shows coming up and the 80s tunes I play could use some Chorus!


----------



## Todd68

It is a nice Wednesday today. Come on Strymon!


----------



## michaelscofield

My looper and fuzz are lonely on me board


----------



## davetcan

please please please


----------



## savageblue

Yes please!


----------



## Metal Man

Je suis dedans!!!

Or in english, I'm in!


----------



## hardasmum

I haven't won anything since a chocolate cake in a grade school bake sale


----------



## surlybastard

Ohhhhhhhhh ya


----------



## Inepsy

I am definitely in


----------



## Traivs

Been playing more and more electric lately. I suspect I'll be playing even more once I finish building my Les Pauls, so this could come in handy!


----------



## markxander

yes yes yes strymon, i wanna try one


----------



## Metal#J#

Enjoying some Bombay Saphire.......hoping #262 hits


----------



## Stickman

Looks good, I'm in.


----------



## Robert1950

In the name of all that is human,... I HAVE TO WIN SOMETHING !!!!


----------



## TheRumRunner

First post and I'm whoring for a free pedal, oh the shame....

DW


----------



## dodgechargerfan

TheRumRunner said:


> First post and I'm whoring for a free pedal, oh the shame....
> 
> DW




Stick around and we'll forgive you.


----------



## copperhead

i want one


----------



## surlybastard

I want pedal now


----------



## zontar

traynor_garnet said:


> Looks like stereo ins and outs! Cool.
> 
> Anyone else notice that the contest closes on Sept 26 on the website, but Oct 4 here.


I didn't see a reply to this--but I may have missed it.

Their website had a contest where they gave away 2 of them--they did that--and that contest closed on the 26th.

The one here--a separate contest--it closes Oct 4.

I posted a link to that contest in the contests/giveaway thread.

I'm not on Facebook-so I couldn't enter...

But I can & have entered this one...


----------



## sulphur

Yyyyyyyyyep!


----------



## hollowbody

TheRumRunner said:


> First post and I'm whoring for a free pedal, oh the shame....
> 
> DW


bah, I'm at 4000+ and I'm still whoring for free pedals. Don't let it get to you


----------



## rollingdam

count me in please


----------



## snacker

Count me in


----------



## woodnoize

rather win this than 649!


----------



## The Grin

Ill just leave this here.
[video=youtube;dREKkAk628I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dREKkAk628I[/video]


----------



## alman

I am in also.


----------



## Chito

Another post for the Strymon!


----------



## surlybastard

I am the cookie monster, give me cookie!


----------



## flashPUNK

Count me in!!


----------



## shoretyus

sulphur said:


> Yyyyyyyyyep!


You are confused with Storage Wars..


----------



## AlterEgo

One more post! 3dgrw


----------



## Macki

Woot - count me in a second time!


----------



## copperhead

COUNT mE iN oNe MoRe TiMe


----------



## blam

what's going on now


----------



## hollowbody

blam said:


> what's going on now


there's some sort of to-do


----------



## markxander

good morning NPD


----------



## Guest

I woke up with this in my head today. Now it's in yours too. You're welcome.

[video=youtube;u2-blWgVk-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2-blWgVk-A[/video]


----------



## Rumble_b

iaresee said:


> I woke up with this in my head today. Now it's in yours too. You're welcome.


I could have not watched the video, but I chose to watch it for some reason. I now don't like you!! I also don't like myself right now. That was really bad and it is going to be stuck in me head all day.


----------



## Guest

Rumble_b said:


> I could have not watched the video, but I chose to watch it for some reason. I now don't like you!! I also don't like myself right now. That was really bad and it is going to be stuck in me head all day.


 :banana: sdsre :banana: sdsre :banana: sdsre :banana: sdsre :banana: sdsre


----------



## The Grin

I thought this was a GREAT cover.

[video=youtube;Gkg88Mw5xJw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkg88Mw5xJw[/video]


----------



## avalancheMM

Count me in, too!!

Regards


----------



## -TJ-

another post


----------



## hardasmum

I didn't know Raffi's first few records were recorded by Daniel Lanois


----------



## Robert1950

You will pick post # 294.


----------



## hollowbody

hardasmum said:


> I didn't know Raffi's first few records were recorded by Daniel Lanois


No way! I'm googling this right now!


----------



## Chubba

Cheers. my wishful thinking is making today feel like Friday - boy am I going to be disappointed when I have to get up and go to the office tomorrow!


----------



## NGroeneveld

If you could kick in an extra couple of million??? Just askin...


----------



## ledfloyd

Crossed fingers.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I didn't receive my email to tell my I win the pedal...don't worry I'm patient!


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> No way! I'm googling this right now!


The Lanois influence is clearly all over his work. The shocking fact is that The Edge and Raffi are really the same person. Ever wonder why Raffi has never been a guest at a U2 show? Now you know.


----------



## gooberman

yes! This is good!


----------



## sivs

More pedals to all


----------



## figsfrmthistles

Yes I want it


----------



## sulphur

Mine? Mine? Mine!


----------



## Robert1950

I will win,.... OR ELSE !!!


----------



## neldom

Count me in!


----------



## bw66

Yup. I'm in too.


----------



## zurn

would love me a vibrato!


----------



## traynor_garnet

zurn said:


> would love me a vibrato!


My wife loves hers! 

TG


----------



## Guest

traynor_garnet said:


> My wife loves hers!


*POST. OF. THE. YEAR.*

Right there folks.

That's it.

Can't top that.


----------



## Guest

Susan Boyle covers my favourite band and, surprisingly, doesn't massacre the song: http://stereogum.com/827161/susan-boyle-covers-depeche-mode/mp3s/


----------



## Metal#J#

Just got rid of my fx......this would be a good start!


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> I will win,.... OR ELSE !!!


or else *I* will win.

That's two pretty good choices right there. Well, actually one _excellent_ choice, plus a pretty good one.


----------



## michaelscofield

Would love to try some Bang Bang with this pedal


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## gt90

Nice pedal.


----------



## sulphur

Ohhhhh Ya!


----------



## Milkman

Random post.

I used to be schitzophrenic, but then I went my seperate ways.


----------



## ed2000

Never heard of'em...but did now!


----------



## sulphur

Roses are red,
Violet are blue,
I'm a schitzophrenic and so am I.


----------



## urko99

Love to win this one!


----------



## scratch

can never have too many gadgets ...


----------



## Robert1950

I Want !!!!


----------



## hardasmum

17 black t-shirts


----------



## surlybastard

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, our friends at Strymon are back with another great prize for a lucky forum member. The Strymon Ola !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Zct8Eb7PUwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zct8Eb7PUwk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Visit Strymon to get all the details and check out the other cool products available
> 
> 
> Contest Rules
> 
> This is a post contest open to all registered members of GuitarsCanada.com
> 
> You may post as often as you want, but limit it to a few a day for the duration of the contest. Don't go overboard
> 
> Contest will run until Tuesday October 4th at 9 pm EST
> 
> Winner will be selected via random number generator to pick a post number.
> 
> Good luck to all and check out our sponsor, Strymon !!


Wish I could get in on it myslef


----------



## LowWatt

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wish I could get in on it myslef


Yep...but if you get it, you have to pass it to the next post right? (subtle hint)


----------



## sulphur

No, he has to pass it to the post after the next...


----------



## copperhead

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wish I could get in on it myslef


Bummer....................kqoct


----------



## blam

You all can stop posting now. I already won it.....


----------



## wintle

Happy Michaelmas Day!


----------



## michaelscofield

It must be mine!


----------



## ruby7829

Count me in too.


----------



## sulphur

Slap another in for today!


----------



## sulphur

and the next day.....


----------



## Metal#J#

I should be sleeping.....dreaming of this pedal.


----------



## copperhead

I love these contest


----------



## sulphur

I love 'em too!

Somebody want to start a conversation in this thread for a few pages?

Ha!


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> I love 'em too!
> 
> Somebody want to start a conversation in this thread for a few pages?
> 
> Ha!


Hey, sure, what would you like to discuss?


----------



## 23cicero

Hey! If you have a conversation for a few pages isn't that cheat-


----------



## 23cicero

--ing! I think.


----------



## 23cicero

Anyway. I'm in. And I'll stop with the shenanigans. But I never win these things. Even if I was the only poster for 40 pages the Admin would win...


----------



## sulphur

Oh, the Admin is not allowed.

Care to discuss?

8D


----------



## gagauz

olaaaaAAAAAAAA


----------



## Evilmusician

They make nice pedals for sure!


----------



## -TJ-

Loved the Brig... would love to try the Chorus.... in the comfort of my own home


----------



## Budda

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Milkman

Wow. I just watched the clip. That's a great sounding chorus. I wish they would have demo'd more vibrato sounds. If the chorus sounds that great I assume the vibrato sounds are also excellent.


Someone will be getting a keeper here I think.


----------



## sulphur

Ya, I'll likely keep it. 






After I win it...


----------



## surlybastard

I want to win!


----------



## Metal#J#

Too early in the morning for this pineapple in the sea shit. Arrrrgh


----------



## AlterEgo

Good morning everyone... one more !:wave:


----------



## sulphur

Three Fifty Three!


----------



## hardasmum

Ooh La la. I likey an Ola


----------



## hollowbody

Just did up a new pedalboard last night and left myself a perfect little spot for this guy


----------



## gooberman

Please pick this number.


----------



## copperhead

357 could be the#


----------



## Rumble_b

Wait, what are we doing??


----------



## Chubba

This will be my favourite post of all, as it occurs on Friday.


----------



## markxander

god this is making me stupidly think "yeah, I can afford one if I don't win it..."
("if I don't pay rent this month")


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Listened to the demo ... WOW! is all I can say. I'd be honoured to add this to my board.


----------



## ne1roc

Strymon makes some awesome pedals!


----------



## surlybastard

I want a Strymon


----------



## ledfloyd

Another kick at the can.


----------



## pickslide

and again.....


----------



## hollowbody

when's this thing end? next week? this thread's gonna be a mile long!


----------



## Guest

Miles long is fine. It's only this one post that matters.


----------



## hardasmum

I hope I am post 367


----------



## michaelscofield

Come to papa!


----------



## gooberman

My last for today!


----------



## Robert1950

*Mine !!!!!*


----------



## rcoleman

Yes please!!


----------



## brimc76

Count me in too.


----------



## smorgdonkey

Free stuff?


----------



## LowWatt

Number of posts before this thread ends? I'm putting the overunder at 500 and guessing we end up with 552 jelly beans.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Pretty please? Can I have?


----------



## Todd68

I would like this pedal! Please.


----------



## Soultone

Great pedal, even better for free.


----------



## blam

LowWatt said:


> Number of posts before this thread ends? I'm putting the overunder at guessing we end up with 552 jelly beans.


553, bob.......


----------



## allthumbs56

I can enter twice right?


----------



## tech_1230

Would be nice with my Godin Velocity.


----------



## Metal#J#

What to say?


----------



## Guest

Friday. Pumpkin beer abounds at the LCBO. Ian is a happy guy.

Also: picked up an absinthe laced beer. Could be an interesting night.


----------



## ledfloyd

One more drop in the bucket.


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## Voxguy76

I'd love another pedal


----------



## Dasher

Friday night. Time for a beer and some guitar!


----------



## sulphur

Another brick in the wall...


----------



## surlybastard

Give it to me now please


----------



## hardasmum

The 5th is my 15th wedding anniversary and I don't know what to get the wife. This might do.


----------



## traynor_garnet

still hoping

TG


----------



## Robert1950

*Mine !!!!!*


----------



## The Grin

[video=youtube;dFZ1H7zRY8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFZ1H7zRY8E&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## surlybastard

I'd really like to win this


----------



## Milkman

hardasmum said:


> The 5th is my 15th wedding anniversary and I don't know what to get the wife. This might do.


LMAO.

There's a quick trip to the dog house.


----------



## Woof

hmmm, how did I forget about this?


----------



## copperhead

I'm hoping i win


----------



## sulphur

Yoink!!!!!


----------



## Guest

sulphur said:


> Yoink!!!!!


Do you play Halo?


----------



## dodgechargerfan

iaresee said:


> Friday. Pumpkin beer abounds at the LCBO. Ian is a happy guy.
> 
> Also: picked up an absinthe laced beer. Could be an interesting night.


Those sound great.

[Homer Voice]Stupid diet.[/Homer Voice]


----------



## dodgechargerfan

hardasmum said:


> The 5th is my 15th wedding anniversary and I don't know what to get the wife. This might do.


Get it engraved. You'll be good to go.


----------



## michaelscofield

I have made a place for this pedal on muh board, come on now


----------



## Guest

dodgechargerfan said:


> Those sound great.
> 
> [Homer Voice]Stupid diet.[/Homer Voice]


Absinthe makes the heart grow fonder.

And yea, they were delicious.


----------



## davetcan

one more time.


----------



## surlybastard

I'm watching Elmo with my kid, give me this pedal


----------



## Todd68

I'm in. Love Strymon.


----------



## Robert1950

Beer, absinthe, Elmo, anniversaries, whatever... Doesn't matter. I'M GONNA WIN !!!!!


----------



## Voxguy76

Elmo's nothing. Try watching 2 hours of Cailou with your kids. Cailou is the devil.


----------



## copperhead

AT least the Toopy & Binoo stage is over


----------



## hardasmum

Good morning Vietnam!


----------



## Guest

hardasmum said:


> Good morning Vietnam!


Time to rock it from the Delta to the DMZ?


----------



## sulphur

Shwing!!!!


----------



## LowWatt

I woke up with Maroon 5 in my head. Please shoot me in the face.


----------



## zurn

this will be the one!


----------



## blam

Did I win yet?


----------



## sulphur

:thanks5qx:


In advance, for awarding me with the pedal!


----------



## prodigal_son

Uh.. Helloooooooo therrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre....


----------



## hollowbody

I missed out on a Boss DM-2 and DM-3 both for great prices in TO, so I need this to make me feel better


----------



## ledfloyd

one more time.


----------



## TWRC

Count me in!!!


----------



## -TJ-

I can always use more pedals


----------



## michaelscofield

Strymon for the win!


----------



## Robert1950

I will win! Or you will feel the wrath of the Dark Side !!!


----------



## Guest

The I-got-a-page-so-now-I'm-working-on-a-Saturday-afternoon post. Blah.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

*Ola! Ola! Oi! Oi! Oi!*

... said a chorus of my (imaginary) fans. Count me in!


----------



## Milkman

Yo soy marinaro


OH Oh Oh!


----------



## woodnoize

beam me a pedal Scotty!


----------



## Robert1950

If I don't win!!!


----------



## markxander

me, me, oh please me!


----------



## Budda

davetcan said:


> one more time.


Yeah! Wait, almost.


----------



## hollowbody

just finished watching "The Wizard!" Haven't seen that since I was a kid!


----------



## urko99

What the heck, lets do it again!


----------



## The Grin




----------



## Guest

Halo tonight. Anyone else play? Zero bloom playlist time. Looking forward to getting my accuracy back.


----------



## gt90

Like I said, nice pedal!


----------



## ezcomes

well apparantly i'm 44 pages and 5 days behind...so theres little hope...but i do need a chorus...mines crapped out

good luck and congrats to the winner


----------



## Rumble_b

WOOOO!!!!!!!!!!
I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hope.


----------



## surlybastard

Give it to me now...please


----------



## michaelscofield

I will win, I believe in miracles! Ok, well I don't, but in this case I'll make an exception


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## copperhead

Im hoping i get r done


----------



## zontar

The picture may make none, but that pedal makes a lot of sense.


----------



## sulphur

*Four hundred and fourty three!*


----------



## hollowbody

just checking in before i take off for the night. hope i win!


----------



## zontar

sulphur said:


> *Four hundred and fourty three!*


How many?........


----------



## hardasmum

I disagree with all the previous posts


----------



## Guest

hardasmum said:


> I disagree with all the previous posts


That implies you agree with this one. The one that wins it for me.


----------



## ledfloyd

I got this.


----------



## sulphur

*Four hundred and fourty nine!*


----------



## puckhead

here I am.


----------



## puckhead

rock me like a hurricane


----------



## Metal#J#

Four fifty two


----------



## copperhead

Can't wait to play this Chorus. if i win


----------



## The Grin

copperhead said:


> Can't wait to play this Chorus. if i win


I remember you winning something else.. What was it?


----------



## surlybastard

I'd really like this thing


----------



## sulphur

I can't wait to win this, then play it...


----------



## Beach Bob

Count me in


----------



## Guest

Are your posts normally distributed?


----------



## shoretyus

iaresee said:


> Are your posts normally distributed?


Nothing normal in my life.......


----------



## sulphur

New page!!!


----------



## sulphur

Oops, new page!


----------



## copperhead

In for another shot to win


----------



## -TJ-

yay new page!


----------



## hollowbody

wooohooo! getting close to 500 posts!


----------



## Chito

one more for the strymon.


----------



## Todd68

I'm in because well .... I'm in need of this pedal. Thanks.


----------



## ledfloyd

One more for me.


----------



## Beatles

Giving it another shot.


----------



## Guest

Watched a Sens practice with my kids yesterday. Seriously considering abandoning The Leafs in favour of the home team...


----------



## Robert1950

I will win or you will have to eat this wonderful Scottish breakfast...


----------



## Moosehead

A little late to the party but what the hell...

These strymon pedals kick maximus glutius!


----------



## sulphur

*Turn the page...*


----------



## hollowbody

winwinwinwinwinwinwinwinwin!!!!!


----------



## gaar

*Me 2*

I hope it will work on an electric accordion !


----------



## AlterEgo

Pick me pick me!!!!:rockon2:


----------



## dino

I am in as this is very impressive.

Thanks , Dino

PS - Is this how we enter the contest /


----------



## dino

This would work well with my pedalboard .


----------



## Johnny Canuck

*Strivin' for Strymon*

Take outcher big crayons and colour me Strivin' fer Strymon.


----------



## izzy

in (twss)

<strymon rocks>


----------



## -ST-

*Wow*

Thanks for the contest. Please count me in.


----------



## surlybastard

Cover Me Canada is stupid


----------



## markxander

gonna winnnnn


----------



## hardasmum

surlybastard said:


> Cover Me Canada is stupid


As is Battle of the Blades...only in Canada would that crap fly


----------



## michaelscofield

Must.. win..


----------



## Ti-Ron

Why not, I love Chorus when it's not me playing it!
​Yes this is another entry for the contest!


----------



## Beach Bob

Sunday afternoon good karma bumpola


----------



## zdogma

Wow great turnout for this one!


----------



## Moosehead

chorus, chorus, chorus, 
yum, yum, yum,
chorus, chorus, chorus,
on a girl thats dumb


----------



## voxworld

nice sounding pedals


----------



## stratman89

Count me in!


----------



## hollowbody

back-from-visiting-the-parents post!


----------



## Metal#J#

surlybastard said:


> Cover Me Canada is stupid


Agreed!.......


----------



## Metal#J#

Not liking the 10 character minimum.


----------



## rollingdam

one more attempt


----------



## ledfloyd

12345678910


----------



## copperhead

Me too ,in for one more


----------



## Guest

The weather is kind of sucking around here.


----------



## surlybastard

I would really enjoy this pedal


----------



## Robert1950

If the weather sucks, it means I am going to win !!!


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> The weather is kind of sucking around here.


ditto in TO. I can see my breath. That means nothing but trouble up ahead.


----------



## sulphur

In again!!!


----------



## DavidP

Can I swap it for a Lex (which I reallly really want)?


----------



## ed2000

Is this contest still on?...Apparently yes.


----------



## zontar

DavidP said:


> Can I swap it for a Lex (which I reallly really want)?


Well, you could offer it up for trade--there are several venues for that.
But I am perfectly happy with this Ola Chorus & Vibrato--so I can have those sounds in a pedal, and not have to worry abotu which amp I am using.


----------



## copperhead

another GREAT contest ...........Thanks


----------



## zontar

Well, one more before I head off to sleep.
It's been fun reading some of the posts.


----------



## michaelscofield

Off to bed, dreaming about... chorus pedals?


----------



## sulphur

Oh, I hate putting two on one page...


----------



## sulphur

....so I'll put three!!!


----------



## mrmatt1972

OK, I'll enter this contest too. Thanks Strymon and GC.


----------



## -TJ-

shameless bump!


----------



## urko99

Nice day for a chorus vibratooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Milkman

Chorus is blue. Distortion is red.


What colour is compression?


----------



## Metal#J#

Man.....it's cold out! Brrrrrr


----------



## Woof

An early morning hello


----------



## surlybastard

This would be a good pedal


----------



## Robert1950

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Hand over all yee pedals y' scurvy naive. Arrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AlterEgo

Good morning! another daily bump for this pedal!!! lofu


----------



## traynor_garnet

stll wanting this

TG


----------



## Pibeau

*Chorus is magic*

I want one!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, our friends at Strymon are back with another great prize for a lucky forum member. The Strymon Ola !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Zct8Eb7PUwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zct8Eb7PUwk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Visit Strymon to get all the details and check out the other cool products available
> 
> 
> Contest Rules
> 
> This is a post contest open to all registered members of GuitarsCanada.com
> 
> You may post as often as you want, but limit it to a few a day for the duration of the contest. Don't go overboard
> 
> Contest will run until Tuesday October 4th at 9 pm EST
> 
> Winner will be selected via random number generator to pick a post number.
> 
> Good luck to all and check out our sponsor, Strymon !!



Contest closes tomorrow night folks, best of luck to all and check out our sponsor


----------



## hardasmum

T.G.I.M. I can post again


----------



## copperhead

IN for one more


----------



## LowWatt

Well my over/under of 500 has been eclipsed.


----------



## blam

did i win yet?


----------



## Chubba

Monday....starting countdown again....lol


----------



## hollowbody

The Good: I've got a one-day work-week this week
The Bad: I'm getting my wisdom teeth yanked out tomorrow
The Ugly: I'm guessing me come Tuesday night


----------



## seadonkey

Count me in! Looks like a great pedal.


----------



## surlybastard

I would enjoy this pedal quite a bit


----------



## blam

hollowbody said:


> The Good: I've got a one-day work-week this week
> The Bad: I'm getting my wisdom teeth yanked out tomorrow
> The Ugly: I'm guessing me come Tuesday night


id gladly have my wisdom teeth re-pulled for a week off work right about now.


----------



## gooberman

I hope I win this!!!


----------



## markxander

miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine


----------



## Alex Csank

Am I on??????


----------



## Guest

Track of the day: Isa and The Filthy Tongues - Nae Tongues

[video=youtube;D_7ux21FVW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_7ux21FVW0[/video]


----------



## gt90

Nice pedal!


----------



## copperhead

bryan.paradis said:


> I am in!!! :bow:


 I'm in again


----------



## hollowbody

blam said:


> id gladly have my wisdom teeth re-pulled for a week off work right about now.


haha, I'll let you know in a couple days whether it's a good trade-off for me


----------



## Robert1950

If I win this pedal, I promised to use it.


----------



## The Grin




----------



## hollowbody

The Grin said:


>


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ne1roc

Third time's a charm!


----------



## surlybastard

I'm all in Fred


----------



## sivs

and another...


----------



## hollowbody

what should i have for lunch?


----------



## Devil Baby

Strymon is awesome!


----------



## AlterEgo

One more for the luck!


----------



## surlybastard

Hey Hey Hey


----------



## -TJ-

one more try :wave:


----------



## ledfloyd

One more entry.


----------



## LowWatt

hollowbody said:


> what should i have for lunch?


WELL!?!??!??! Don't leave me in suspence. What did you go with?


----------



## hardasmum

LowWatt said:


> hollowbody said:
> 
> 
> 
> what should i have for lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> WELL!?!??!??! Don't leave me in suspence. What did you go with?
Click to expand...

Grilled cheese with avocado here


----------



## zurn

Monday sux bump.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> WELL!?!??!??! Don't leave me in suspence. What did you go with?


hahaha, a Harvey's just opened up today near my work. I've been waiting for the grand opening for months since it was first announced, so I _had _​to go check it out!


----------



## sulphur

Five fifty four!


----------



## dino

Did I Win !

Dino


----------



## dino

Is this how i enter to win ?

Dino


----------



## sulphur

No, no it's not...

Please delete your posts. 8)


----------



## Alex Csank

hollowbody said:


> hahaha, a Harvey's just opened up today near my work. I've been waiting for the grand opening for months since it was first announced, so I _had _​to go check it out!


Your body isn't so hollow after that yummy Harvey's burger, now is it?

Not that anyone cares, but I had a home-made chicken salad sandwich (I made it) and some 'Taboule' I bought at the local grocer's yesterday.


----------



## hollowbody

sulphur said:


> No, no it's not...
> 
> Please delete your posts. 8)


HAHAHAHA, love it!


----------



## hollowbody

Alex Csank said:


> Your body isn't so hollow after that yummy Harvey's burger, now is it?
> 
> Not that anyone cares, but I had a home-made chicken salad sandwich (I made it) and some 'Taboule' I bought at the local grocer's yesterday.


sadly, no, it isn't  this Harvey's around the corner isn't gonna be good for the ol' figure


----------



## -TJ-

How much longer will this insanity go on?


----------



## hollowbody

gettin' ready to leave work post!


----------



## Alex Csank

hollowbody said:


> gettin' ready to leave work post!


Same here!


----------



## Guest

hollowbody said:


> gettin' ready to leave work post!


I can check out any time I like, but I can never leave.


----------



## michaelscofield

Don't stop till ya drop!


----------



## hollowbody

iaresee said:


> I can check out any time I like, but I can never leave.


at least you get some pink champagne on ice. Me? I get lukewarm coffee in a chipped mug.


----------



## hollowbody

hollowbody said:


> at least you get some pink champagne on ice. Me? I get lukewarm coffee in a chipped mug.


on second thought, pink champagne isn't all that appealing, but neither is tepid coffee, so we're even-steven!


----------



## ledfloyd

[video=youtube;cVaiRLDM628]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVaiRLDM628[/video]


----------



## sulphur

Gotta get on this page too!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Think it will reach 600 posts?


----------



## -TJ-

long day at the office today, going home now :wave:


----------



## blam

My boss sent me home early today. (due to sickness)

Wasted the day sleeping on my couch. Perhaps it will indeed be a short work week for me.


----------



## Johnny Canuck

Dreaming ... of all the "cool-a" sounds I can make with the Ola.


----------



## blam

What's the retail on thus bad boy?


----------



## puckhead

one more post for me


----------



## puckhead

and me too.


----------



## Jeff B.

One last time.


----------



## surlybastard

Give it to me now!


----------



## sulphur

Oh no you di'in't.

Feel better blam.

I'll let you know how the pedal sounds, after I win it!


----------



## Higher Landrons

Late to the party.


----------



## flashPUNK

Strymon just tweeted a link to this thread!


----------



## -TJ-

new page = new post!


----------



## urko99

why not just bump it up!


----------



## gt90

very nice pedal for my pedal board.


----------



## Guest

I'm in yer threadz winnin yer prizez.


----------



## hardasmum

Hmmm. Posts are ramping up


----------



## Robert1950

If meesa no win. Meesa keep posting like this.


----------



## woodnoize

yay for pedals!!!!


----------



## mrmatt1972

Last post before bed. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Guitar101

I'm entered.


----------



## ledfloyd

Knock on wood.


----------



## seanmj

Wow, just caught the tweet now. I'm in. Would love to put their vibrato against my MJM... which is a huge part of my sound these days. I don't have a chorus... but I'm always looking for new textures... so I'm sure I could make room for one!

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------



## sulphur

Whoa!

Pushin' 600!


----------



## blam

Last post for me tonight...


----------



## copperhead

She's winding down BOYS


----------



## Metal#J#

Time to get another one in......maybe two.


----------



## zontar

Had a good time at the Martin Guitar thing tonight--now I'm here.

Makes me want to see a Strymon night at a music store...


----------



## michaelscofield

My board is missing something...


----------



## copperhead

mY BOARD is missing a Few


----------



## sulphur

*six hundred!!!!!*


----------



## sulphur

Next page please!


----------



## urko99

Definetly one for the road.


----------



## Todd68

In ........... in.........in.......... Thanks!


----------



## corailz

I'm lovin' it!!!!! Thanks to Strymon's guys for such a gernerous offer.

I'm in!Woohoo!


----------



## Milkman

Verse, verse



CHORUS


----------



## zurn

Love the Strymon stuff!


----------



## woodnoize

left brain artists!


----------



## Beach Bob

608 for the win


----------



## surlybastard

I like pedals


----------



## shoretyus

Hwy 61 ... wasn't that sumthin' to do with Bob?


----------



## hollowbody

just heading out to get my wisdom teeth yanked (13 years too late ), wish me luck and send me a pedal while I'm recovering!!!


----------



## Robert1950

My new blues name, in line with blues naming nomenclature, is Blind Mango Obama.


----------



## dino

Today is the Day I win this  wish me luck 

Dino


----------



## Alex Csank

I didn't want to do this, but I'm posting another one because my 'evil' side just won a bet with me. No, I'm not crazy...and neither am I!


----------



## sulphur

Excuse me, the Strymon thread is across the hall.

Please erase all of your personal data in this thread and proceed.

kkjuw


----------



## Guest

The Mazdaspeed3 here at the dealership is on sale. Forced to stare at it while I wait for an oil change on my Mazda5. Wallet twitching. Could be worlds most expensive oil change....


----------



## copperhead

Getting close now ............. largetongue


----------



## gooberman

Just a few more chances!!!


----------



## Guest

Desire.


----------



## Woof

Do you need a shipping address yet?


----------



## The Grin

Posting at 7:51am after a night shift.. I hope to wake up and find out I won.


----------



## surlybastard

Please give me this pedal


----------



## hardasmum

Tomorrow is my 15th wedding anniversary and I am certain my wife did not buy me this pedal.


----------



## sulphur

Let's see if we can hit 700 before nine, go!


----------



## Guest

Woof said:


> Do you need a shipping address yet?


It's cool. They already have mine.


----------



## LowWatt

Is this still on?


----------



## ledfloyd

another entry.


----------



## markxander

last day!!


----------



## -TJ-

I hope its not done yet


----------



## The Grin

I forgot about the difference between EST and Mountain time. If I figure it right its been over for a while.


----------



## blam

10 more hours?


----------



## al3d

OH...i NEED that..


----------



## ChristianDHang

I could sure add that to my pedal board!


----------



## Metal#J#

Yes please!


----------



## Slide Boy

I could so use this tool!


----------



## Hamstrung

Might as well get one more in...


----------



## michaelscofield

For victory! ... hopefully


----------



## blam

you guys can stop posting now. I'm goign to win anyways.


----------



## traynor_garnet

here's to winning a new pedal and watching the leafs beat the habs on Thursday.

TG


----------



## surlybastard

I'd really like this pedal


----------



## Tugbar

One more b4 I go to bed. Yes, I know it's 1:40 p.m. :wave:


----------



## Robert1950

I can't get no,... sa-tis-fac-tion. Unless I win.


----------



## Guest

A package arrived for me at lunch time today!

Wasn't this pedal...though...this pedal will go nice with what's in that box.


----------



## rollingdam

one last kick at the can


----------



## AlterEgo

OK last one!!!!.... I'm hoping that this year we will also do a Charity Draw (remember Charity Telecaster lottery).... Alain???


----------



## -TJ-

must keep posting!


----------



## Chubba

one last one


----------



## Milkman

My mother gave your mother a punch in the nose.

What colour was the blood?

C....h....o....r...u.....s


----------



## surlybastard

Why not another one?


----------



## copperhead

In for one more


----------



## Johnny Canuck

*A Chorus of Cheers From The (Wet) West Coast*

... if I win the Strymon


----------



## Alex Csank

iaresee said:


> A package arrived for me at lunch time today!
> 
> Wasn't this pedal...though...this pedal will go nice with what's in that box.


Oooooh! What did ya get????? Oh yeah...one more ticket for the pedal for me!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

nkjanssen said:


> Is this one of those contests where you have to post on _this_ thread?


Thats correct


----------



## ledfloyd

another chance...


----------



## michaelscofield

Quiero ganar!


----------



## -TJ-

last post before I go home


----------



## rearviewmirror2

one more try....feeling lucky today


----------



## LowWatt

traynor_garnet said:


> here's to winning a new pedal and watching the leafs beat the habs on Thursday.
> 
> TG


I like the way you think TG.


----------



## hollowbody

LowWatt said:


> I like the way you think TG.


i'm with both of you!


----------



## sivs

nothing witty to say, just looking for a pedal...


----------



## Alex Csank

Yeah...maybe it's the Leafs year!!!:banana:

NOT!


----------



## hardasmum

It always cones me then for everyone you will know more cheese


----------



## Alex Csank

hardasmum said:


> It always cones me then for everyone you will know more cheese


Exactly! Very well said!


----------



## blam

4 hours left...

1 hour left of work


----------



## Guest

New amp arrived.
So, how about a new pedal to compliment it?


----------



## michaelscofield

Oooh man me wanna pedal


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, our friends at Strymon are back with another great prize for a lucky forum member. The Strymon Ola !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;Zct8Eb7PUwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zct8Eb7PUwk&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> 
> Visit Strymon to get all the details and check out the other cool products available
> 
> 
> Contest Rules
> 
> This is a post contest open to all registered members of GuitarsCanada.com
> 
> You may post as often as you want, but limit it to a few a day for the duration of the contest. Don't go overboard
> 
> Contest will run until Tuesday October 4th at 9 pm EST
> 
> Winner will be selected via random number generator to pick a post number.
> 
> Good luck to all and check out our sponsor, Strymon !!


Contest ends at 9 PM tonight. Once again, thanks to Strymon for providing a great prize to one of out members. Give them a shout out and visit their forum to check out all the offerings. You want them to come back, don't you? !!


----------



## dodgechargerfan

michaelscofield said:


> Oooh man me wanna pedal


Devil post #666!!!!!!


----------



## ledfloyd

Just a couple more entries...


----------



## Guest

Uhh..where do the tubes go?


----------



## Beatles

ok i'm in (again)


----------



## AlcolmX

Might as well throw my hat in the ring. If this is even a fraction as cool as the El Capistan it's gonna rule!


----------



## michaelscofield

STRYMON!!!!

Oh wait...

KHAN!!!


----------



## hardasmum

dodgechargerfan said:


> michaelscofield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh man me wanna pedal
> 
> 
> 
> Devil post #666!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Me would also likey


----------



## Rumble_b

One more!! Why not? May be the winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gt90

nice pedal!


----------



## woodnoize

shiver me timbers!!!


----------



## faracaster

In under the wire !!!! 
Just saw this post. Strymon makes great stuff.


----------



## ledfloyd

Just one more


----------



## michaelscofield

Okay, last one.


----------



## sulphur

Winning!!!!!!


----------



## copperhead

Is this over ? who won ?


----------



## Guest

Still not quite 9:00 pm EDT, right?


----------



## Robert1950

Last post,... nyah!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest is closed, winner will be announced shorty


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Winning post number is 345 thats right, 345 folks


----------



## blam

Who is 345? My iPad doesn't show post numbers. Lol

Edit: evilmusician !!!

Congrats!


----------



## LowWatt

Evilmusician said:


> They make nice pedals for sure!


Post #345. Congrats Evilmusician!!!


----------



## Guest

Congrats Evilmusician!


----------



## urko99

Congratulations! Evil!


----------



## sulphur

Congrats EM, it'll make a good wedding present!


----------



## Milkman

Congrats for sure!Thanks again for the fun as always to our host!


----------



## copperhead

Congrats Evil


----------



## hollowbody

congrats evilmusician!


----------



## sulphur

Thanks to Scott and Strymon for the cool contest too!


----------



## zontar

Even though your user name is "evilmusician" use the pedal for good, not evil...

Enjoy it fellow Strymon winner (I won the Brigadier last year--so that softens the blow of not winning this one.)


----------



## AlterEgo

congrats evilmusician! Fun contest, thanks to our sponsor and GuitarsCanada! I may hand up buying it anyway as I did with most previous contest


----------



## sulphur

I think that's part of the idea.

Get us all frothing for it, then boom it over and only one dude has it.

Leaves a few hundred guys *GASSING*. 
Genius.


----------



## The Grin

zontar said:


> Even though your user name is "evilmusician" use the pedal for good, not evil...
> 
> Enjoy it fellow Strymon winner (I won the Brigadier last year--so that softens the blow of not winning this one.)


I always considered the Chorus effect a mood enhancer. A kind of a "Holy-Hell" effect because it makes bright chords brighter and dark chords darker. IMO

Never the less, congrats to EM. Honestly its, better you then me because I DO love my Boss Ch-1 and I am not allowed to sell it. Once that breaks down I will probably get the Visual Sounds Liquid Chorus unless something better comes up like the *Strymon Ola Chorus & Vibrato*. Seriously , it does sound awesome on the video presented.


----------



## Robert1950

Evil always wins. 

(congrats)


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Lets get a review up when that pedal gets delivered


----------

